# Donnerwetter



## JCA-

Donnerwetter - verstehe ich als ein Ausdruck von Überraschung -  ist aber dieser  positiv oder negativ? - oder hängt es der Situation ab? 

... aunque ya puse un Thread en el foro de sólo alemán - aclaro aquí para mis colegas hispano - germanoparlantes, de dónde surgió la duda. Esto viendo un vídeo en youtube, sobre Física y en un punto el expositor dice la expresión en referencia. Para mí me suena y me ha sonado siempre a expresión de sorpresa "ah caray" diríamos por acá; más positiva que negativa, y este caso no es la excepción. El traductor de google me la traduce como "maldición", lo cual me parece incorrecto. Me gustaría leer opiniones al respecto y gracias de antemano; por si les interesa, el vídeo se titula: Die Physik Albert Einsteins: Der Photoeffekt​


----------



## Geviert

No es tan incorrecto traducirlo con maldición (tal vez no preciso) si decimos _zum Donnerwetter! _¡al diablo! 

El Wahrig nos indica que se usa como interjección en los casos de heftige, laute Schelte (reprimenda), heftige Auseinandersetzung (discusión) en la modalidad de Ausruf der Anerkennung (en este sentido Facetten podría tener razón) od. des Zorns (en este sentido se apoyaría la tesis de la expresión de condena).

Das Donnerwetter soll mich holen, wenn...


----------



## Alemanita

Yo lo conozco así:

Zum Donnerwetter noch einmal! = reprimenda, enfado dirigido a alguien
Donnerwetter! dicho en un tono de admiración, y sus variantes Donnerlittchen! Dunnerkeil! = admiración, sorpresa, hasta enfado, pero no en una discusión.


----------



## JCA-

Gracias por vuestros aportes, Alemanita y Geviert.

Geviert: yo diría que en algunos casos se puede traducir como maldición. Pero es que el traductor lo ofrece como única opción y ahí creo que está el error. Por ejemplo en el contexto del auto nuevo, que Facetten pone en el foro alemán. O en el que me motivó a iniciar el hilo: 

El profesor de física está haciendo un experimento para comprobar el "efecto fotoeléctrico"; pone varias luces en un aparato cuyo nombre no recuerdo ahora y tiene un voltímetro para comprobar que el voltaje es distinto para cada color de la luz, y es cuando dice "Donnerwetter!", para nada está maldiciendo, ¿cierto?

Alemanita, las otras dos expresiones no las conocía; Danke schön


----------



## Geviert

En efecto, no está maldiciendo, porque se trata de la otra posibilidad del término. Los dos contextos posibles son: Ausruf der Anerkennung (sorpresa) od.  des Zorns (condena). Los dos ejemplos de Alemanita respectivamente.


----------



## hattibas

JCA- said:


> Donnerwetter - verstehe ich als ein Ausdruck von Überraschung -  ist aber dieser  positiv oder negativ? - oder hängt es der Situation ab?
> 
> ... aunque ya puse un Thread en el foro de sólo alemán - aclaro aquí para mis colegas hispano - germanoparlantes, de dónde surgió la duda. Esto viendo un vídeo en youtube, sobre Física y en un punto el expositor dice la expresión en referencia. Para mí me suena y me ha sonado siempre a expresión de sorpresa "ah caray" diríamos por acá; más positiva que negativa, y este caso no es la excepción. El traductor de google me la traduce como "maldición", lo cual me parece incorrecto. Me gustaría leer opiniones al respecto y gracias de antemano; por si les interesa, el vídeo se titula: Die Physik Albert Einsteins: Der Photoeffekt​




Saludos. La expresion "Donnerwetter !!" se puede usar en ambos sentidos. Positivamente : "Donnerwetter !! Du bist ein guter Sportler." (una expresion de respeto ..hasta admiracion)  o como una expresion negativa: " Donnerwetter! Du bist schon wieder zu spät!!" 
... negativo: " Gleich gibt es ein Donnerwetter !".... anunciando un mal tiempo .Aunque suena exagerado..... la pronunciacion cambia:

DONNERwetter  :-(
DonnerWETTER  

Saludos
C.


----------



## JCA-

hattibas y Geviert; ihr habt recht, aunque, hattibas tomado como Donner - Wetter en forma casi literal, deja de ser una expresión. 

Tienen razón, se usa de las DOS formas. En ese sentido, acepto que estaba errado al creer que sólo se usaba en sentido positivo, pero entonces, el Traductor de Google está también equivocado pues sólo lo traduce en sentido negativo (¡maldición!). 

Y, aceptando los dos usos, me sigue pareciendo que es más frecuente el uso positivo, aunque puede ser sólo una impresión mía. Lo paradójico es que el término puede parecer de origen negativo ("Tiempo de trueno"), pero se usa en sentido positivo y me pregunto si puede haber construcciones como la siguiente: "Donnerwetter!, wie scheint heute die Sonne!" - was denkt ihr?


----------



## hattibas

JCA- said:


> hattibas y Geviert; ihr habt recht, aunque, hattibas tomado como Donner - Wetter en forma casi literal, deja de ser una expresión.
> 
> Tienen razón, se usa de las DOS formas. En ese sentido, acepto que estaba errado al creer que sólo se usaba en sentido positivo, pero entonces, el Traductor de Google está también equivocado pues sólo lo traduce en sentido negativo (¡maldición!).
> 
> Y, aceptando los dos usos, me sigue pareciendo que es más frecuente el uso positivo, aunque puede ser sólo una impresión mía. Lo paradójico es que el término puede parecer de origen negativo ("Tiempo de trueno"), pero se usa en sentido positivo y me pregunto si puede haber construcciones como la siguiente: "Donnerwetter!, wie scheint heute die Sonne!" - was denkt ihr?


 
Richtig !! "Donnerwetter, so ein gutes Wetter hatten wir lange nicht!!!" 100% positivo.........  Realmente - yo recibi este mismo "Donnerwetter !!"  en la calidad de una reganada solo como nino: " Donnerwetter, du könntest mal endlich deine Hausaufgaben machen!!". Entre los adultos ese "Donnerwetter" no se usa tanto negativamente... porque asi suena MUY fuerte!!! Asi se habla con personas muy inferiores......Ademas habian otras exclamaciones (mas bien) en el pasado que usaban expresiones climaticos... y siempre expresaron el asombro positivo. (Como " Blitz und Donner!!")  Talvez por esto tambien se usa "Donnerwetter" hoy en dia mas en el sentido positivo.

Liebe Grüße
C.

Ay, por cierto.  " Es gab ein fürchterliches Donnerwetter." se usa tambien entre adultos/ Aqui el adjetivo ya indica su significado..... no es.....


----------



## Geviert

Aja, como imaginaba, usado como reprimenda de adultos hacia niños, además de antiguo seguramente.

 JCA: deje ese google trans mi estimado, que no es un diccionario, tal vez sea más útil el Pons online que tiene además la pronunciación.


----------



## JCA-

Geviert said:


> Aja, como imaginaba, usado como reprimenda de adultos hacia niños, además de antiguo seguramente.
> 
> JCA: deje ese google trans mi estimado, que no es un diccionario, tal vez sea más útil el Pons online que tiene además la pronunciación.



Geviert y Hattibas, muy interesantes vuestros comentarios. Geviert, con los translators on line, por supuesto hay que tener cuidado. Pero a veces son una buena opción, sabiendo que siempre hay que pulir sus versiones. Sin embargo, por supuesto que consultaré la que me envías. Lo que pasa es que lo del de google si me parece una carencia grande que supongo que corregirán. 

Hattibas, en el foro de sólo alemán, donde puse un hilo paralelo a este sobre el mismo vocablo también aluden al uso en forma de regaño, que no conocía.

Bueno, espero que no usen el Donnerwetter para regañar a nadie ni que lo usen con ustedes, ni que nadie se sienta regañado. Un saludo desde Colombia, donde hoy hay un buen clima, Donnerwetter!


----------

